# Can a Nubian/boer be a milking goat?



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I have a 1.5 year old Nubian/boer cross doe. If I was to breed her, will she make a good milking goat? I have no experience in milking goats, so I don't know if she would be good.
If needed I can post pictures of her.
Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

She will milk, she might be a good milker or not that is determined by genetics. Sometimes you get lucky I did I have a nubian boer x that gives me a gallon a day.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, you can milk her! My nubian/boer gives a gallon a day at peak, and milked for almost two years. They make a good dual purpose goat.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Another thing is make sure she's a clean 1x1, otherwise it might be hard to milk, especially if you have no clue what you're doing.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

This is her, like I said, she has never been bred.













I want to know in advance, we are thinking about giving her to this guy for free as a grazing goat.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Any doe who is lactating can be milked. The more you take, the more they will replace what you take. A higher protein grain will help with production also.

I used to have Boers with my dairy herd. I milked the full Boers and I milked the dairy/Boer cross does. The Boers and Boer cross does had very high butter fat. I fed them like the dairy goats and they did a good job with production, even went a full 10 months.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

What about a FB boer? This is my 2.5 yo boer doe that kidded for the first time 4 months ago.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can milk her  . She might not produce a lot, but itll be high in butterfat and yummy. Feeding her grain and alfalfa will increase production.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

She eats with the Nubian cross above and her wether son. They get 8 cups of a 18% protein feed 2 a day along with 1 cup of BOSS and 2 cups of corn. They also have unlimited hay.


----------

